# shampoo



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

What shampoo do you use on your puppy? I bought one with oatmeal but it still seems to dry her out. (dandruff) Smells super "doggy" right now. Would luv reccomendations.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like Earthbath Oatmeal & Aloe shampoo. I bought mine on-line but I think Petsmart carries it.

I have also used Zymox shampoo & seperate conditioner for seasonal allergy baths with success.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like earthbath. there are other brands of natural
and organic shampoos that i would use. when i give
my dog a bath i let him air dry. i always wash the dogs
bedding when he has a bath. i think a lot of the dogs skin
and coat care has a lot to do with what they're being fed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

doggiedad, I agree about the diet.

bratt, do you mind sharing what you are feeding?

I feed almost all raw but when I was feeding a quality kibble daily we had the same results, minimal shedding, no flaking, no smell.

Also, introducing fish oil to the dogs diet could help. It will take several weeks to see the results if given daily.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Another big fan of Earthbath products. Also like Cloud Star.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I also agree about the diet affecting the dogs skin and coat. I had a very smelly and itchy puppy when I first got Juno, who was on Pedigree. She's on a half raw/half grain free kibble now and is much much better. 

I've always just used a mild baby shampoo on Juno that has chamomile. Not the Johnsons one though...that one is too drying. I use Simple.


----------



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the Earthbath recommendation. She's almost 13wks and we've had a semi-rough time with food. She had giardia and was being really picky about food, like losing weight, refusing almost all food for two days, etc...kinda scared us. We now know her gut was pretty messed up and we've got a hybrid meal going right now. Due to her diarrhea, we had her on boiled chicken and brown rice but the vet recommended adding some Natural Balance LID chicken and rice wet. She's gotten so much better the last week and a half so we've since added TOTW Sierra Pup which is our decided kibble and one pump per meal of salmon oil. She finally loves her meals so we are getting her weight back up before slowly removing the boiled chicken and rice. I dont mind mixing the 2 tbsp of wet in the kibble and love that she'll take the Griz sal oil mixed in. We'll probably move away from chicken altogether as her stool seems too soft still and I question a disagreement with her gut. So the long/short answer to meals is: 1/2 cup TOTW Sierra, 1/2 cup cubed boiled chicken, 2 tbsp brn rice, 2 tbsp NB LID chick/rice, 1 pump Griz Salmon oil.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

bratt, her diet sounds good & your doing the fish oil...you should start to see results. Glad to hear your little one is on the mend from her bout with giardia.

I think you will like the Earthbath line, it's very gentle & they smell really good after the bath & are soft


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We had the same problem! Our dog had giardia, it took a long time to finally get rid of it. At the same time she had itchy skin, soft stools, etc. Vet thought she might have a food allergy. Now looking back I think the giardia and/or all the antibiotics did something to the gut, now we have colitis and a very sensitive gut a year after the giardia is gone.

Earthbath is good like everyone else said, and we groomed a lot more when she was itchy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Another vote for Earthbath... it's a great line of products for pet owners. They have a hypoallergenic shampoo that is very mild.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

I use Plum Silky by Natures specialties...it smells soooo good and leaves your dog soft, shiny and smelling nice.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Danni currently smells like mango from Earthbath's Mango Tango shampoo.

I've been recommended Buddy Wash, and am going to try that next.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

mygsdandme said:


> I use Plum Silky by Natures specialties...it smells soooo good and leaves your dog soft, shiny and smelling nice.


Some groomers I used to work with swore by Plum Silky. I never tried it myself, but it sure did smell yummy!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I use #1 All Systems super-cleaning & conditioning shampoo,I have also used Crown Royale Biovite OB Shampoo formula 3, I use their conditioner too. I like both product lines.


----------



## jstafford (Apr 15, 2015)

I have an adopter of a GSD pup who is almost 5 months old...Apparently her long coat is causing his asthma to flair up...Does anyone know of a good hypoallergenic shampoo that he could use on her...I hate to see him have to return her to the rescue...He is so in love her, and he is all to pieces right now...Please help...


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

jstafford said:


> I have an adopter of a GSD pup who is almost 5 months old...Apparently her long coat is causing his asthma to flair up...Does anyone know of a good hypoallergenic shampoo that he could use on her...I hate to see him have to return her to the rescue...He is so in love her, and he is all to pieces right now...Please help...


This is my absolute favorite hypo shampoo:
Amazon.com : Pet Shampoos : Pet Supplies : Bio-Groom DBB25012 So Gentle Hypo-Allergenic Dog and Cat Shampoo, 12-Ounce

With any shampoo, you're going to want to make sure to dilute it down well so it's easier to lather and rinse. Shampoo left on the dog is going to make dander and skin issues worse.

Unfortunately, though, while using a scent free shampoo is better than a scented one for a person with asthma, there's no way it's going to help 100% with the dander and hair.  The process of bathing and grooming is going to actually kick up all that stuff and make it worse. If anything, you might want to suggest having the dog professionally groomed, and make sure they dry it all the way and brush/comb it out thoroughly before sending it home. Even then, there's no guarantee it's going to help. But it's at least worth a shot to try and keep the puppy!


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

Isle of Dogs "Primrose Oil" for sensitive skin... even though his rash/allergy issue is gone, I still use it because it does seem very gentle on his fur.

I also tease him when I'm done with the bath about how pretty he smells. You may skip this step if you don't enjoy it as much as I do.


----------

